# Textfarbe ändern



## Diddle (20. August 2005)

Hallo bin schon die Ganze am suchen wie ich After effects die Textfarbe von Weiß in Schwarz in einem langsamen Verlauf ändern kann.
Komm aber leider nicht dahinter .
Kann mir da jemand von Euch da draußen helfen ?

mfg
Diddle


----------



## Diddle (20. August 2005)

Danke hab´s selbst gefunden


----------



## goela (24. August 2005)

Wäre aber sicherlich toll, wenn Du Deine Lösung hier schreiben würdest. So haben alle was davon! Danke!


----------



## Diddle (24. August 2005)

Hallo,

zur Erklärung der Änderung der Farbe eines Textes:

Effekte; Text ; Text schreiben;  da kann man dann den Verlauf der Farbe in der Zeitleiste einstellen.

Gruß Diddle


----------

